# Looking to meet more people in Guadalajara



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I've been an expat in Mexico for awhile (DF), but I am new to Guadalajara. Since I work from home I've found it a bit tough to meet people. I speak English and Spanish and a bit of Portuguese.

Anyone living in GDL looking to expand their network of friends? 

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Liz. I'm sure that some of our Guadalajara members will jump on board to chat and share their experiences.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lizzers said:


> Anyone living in GDL looking to expand their network of friends?


I sent you a private message. Also there are a couple of groups of ex-patriots in Guadalajara that might be of interest to you. There is the American Society of Jalisco. They have a club house on San Francisco behind Gran Plaza and organize a number of social activities. They seem to be mostly retired people. There is another group organized through the internations.org web site that holds monthly get togethers at a bar/restaurant. This group seems to include a wider age range, mostly working people, including lots of locals who come for the connections. Their get togethers seem to be a mix of social occasion and people networking.

Will


----------



## cutemelinda (Nov 1, 2010)

lizzers said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been an expat in Mexico for awhile (DF), but I am new to Guadalajara. Since I work from home I've found it a bit tough to meet people. I speak English and Spanish and a bit of Portuguese.
> 
> ...



Im new here and not sure how to use this site, but I am new to Guadalajara and dont even know much spanish!!! LOL. I am looking for friends and I live in colonial santa cecilia in guadalajara. Message me!!!!! I am a 27 year old female.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cutemelinda said:


> Im new here and not sure how to use this site, but I am new to Guadalajara and dont even know much spanish!!! LOL. I am looking for friends and I live in colonial santa cecilia in guadalajara. Message me!!!!! I am a 27 year old female.


Maybe it is just the father in me, but anyone using the nickname "CuteMeLinda", advertising themselves as 27 and female, and looking for companionship is likely to get more attention than they want. If that is not what you intended just view this as a friendly warning. Maybe I am too cynical.

Will


----------



## cutemelinda (Nov 1, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Maybe it is just the father in me, but anyone using the nickname "CuteMeLinda", advertising themselves as 27 and female, and looking for companionship is likely to get more attention than they want. If that is not what you intended just view this as a friendly warning. Maybe I am too cynical.
> 
> Will


Thanks!!!!! I sure didnt mean it like that!!! Im just looking for someone around my same age and a female so we might have things in common. So if anyone has the wrong idea, no thanks!!!


----------



## alexsmamacita (Jan 10, 2011)

cutemelinda said:


> Thanks!!!!! I sure didnt mean it like that!!! Im just looking for someone around my same age and a female so we might have things in common. So if anyone has the wrong idea, no thanks!!!


hi!! can you PM me? i cant figure out how to send a PM on here... but im in a similar situation as you. ttys!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

To send a PM, click on the name of the person you wish to contact. It will open a box and all will become obvious.


----------

